# Preparing for sleep with Charles Koechlin



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

From information on Charles Koechlin contributed by josquin13 for the Unheralded French Composers thread, here is a sequence of four of Koechlin's orchestral compositions that I have found have a calming effect in the hour before I go to bed. Anywhere from one piece to all four in succession:

--_Au Loin_, Op. 20, no. 2, from Koechlin's 2 Pièces symphoniques: 




--2 Poèmes symphoniques, Op. 43, no. 2: _Vers la plage lointaine_: 




--_Vers la voûte étoilée_, Op. 129





--_Sur les flots lointains_, Op. 130:


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Does Roger Knox sleep like _Les bandar log_?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Roger Knox said:


> From information on Charles Koechlin contributed by josquin13 for the Unheralded French Composers thread, here is a sequence of four of Koechlin's orchestral compositions that I have found have a calming effect in the hour before I go to bed. Anywhere from one piece to all four in succession:
> 
> --_Au Loin_, Op. 20, no. 2, from Koechlin's 2 Pièces symphoniques:
> 
> ...


Beautiful music indeed. Thanks for posting.

I didn't know Charles Koechlin until some weeks ago when his _Seven Stars_ symphony appeared in a Bulldog game. I like it, and think that it's worth exploring if you enjoy his style:


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Prodromides said:


> Does Roger Knox sleep like _Les bandar log_?


Yes, nowadays its not only sleeping but any time of day that I get monkey brain!


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

I only recently discovered Koechlin and really like what I've heard.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Allerius said:


> Beautiful music indeed. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I didn't know Charles Koechlin until some weeks ago when his _Seven Stars_ symphony appeared in a Bulldog game. I like it, and think that it's worth exploring if you enjoy his style:


I'm glad you enjoyed the earlier works. The Seven Stars Symphony represents an advance in Koechlin's style and I find it great to listen to.


----------

